# How do you have sex?



## Drowninginsorrow (Aug 21, 2021)

Looking for perspectives. Men when you have sex with a woman is it just in and out. For example if a female gets on top of you and just rides you until you come is that enough for you? Do you like that or want more? In your experience are there women out there that just want to make you orgasm and that’s all? Women does this sound like something you’d be into? No kissing, no oral sex just straight to the point. Also does it matter if you’re interested in the person? Married to the person? Or perhaps you’re having a affair with someone that is married. Is this acceptable? I’m sorry for the weird question I’m just trying to see how different people experience sex and what is normal/abnormal based on popular opinion. What are you into? Thanks.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I would say that drunk sex with an STD-carrying stripper, which is what your husband says happened, is a little different from the type of sex that most people experience.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Seems this should be on a different forum.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

It doesn't really matter what me or anyone else has to say. What's NOT "normal" is what your husband did and more importantly what he didn't do afterwards (not telling you and giving you an STI).


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Drowninginsorrow said:


> Men when you have sex with a woman is it just in and out. For example if a female gets on top of you and just rides you until you come is that enough for you? Do you like that or want more?


It gets the job done, but it's not very satisfying. IMO.



> In your experience are there women out there that just want to make you orgasm and that’s all? Women does this sound like something you’d be into? No kissing, no oral sex just straight to the point. Also does it matter if you’re interested in the person? Married to the person? Or perhaps you’re having a affair with someone that is married. Is this acceptable?


That's called duty sex or in your case, paid sex.


----------



## Drowninginsorrow (Aug 21, 2021)

I’m not referring to my previous post. This is a general question.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Everyone is different and what they do is different. How will knowing what other men do be of any benefit to you?


----------



## Drowninginsorrow (Aug 21, 2021)

Drowninginsorrow said:


> I’m not referring to my previous post. This is a general question.


I’m just asking what everyone likes. What’s the issue?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Drowninginsorrow said:


> I’m not referring to my previous post. This is a general question.


Everyone is different so it's an impossible question apart from the affair with a married person which is plain wrong.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't think anyone here is going to talk about the details of their sex lifes


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Drowninginsorrow said:


> I’m just asking what everyone likes. What’s the issue?


Because I don’t see the point. It doesn’t help you.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Drowninginsorrow said:


> Looking for perspectives. Men when you have sex with a woman is it just in and out. For example if a female gets on top of you and just rides you until you come is that enough for you? Do you like that or want more? In your experience are there women out there that just want to make you orgasm and that’s all? Women does this sound like something you’d be into? No kissing, no oral sex just straight to the point. Also does it matter if you’re interested in the person? Married to the person? Or perhaps you’re having a affair with someone that is married. Is this acceptable? I’m sorry for the weird question I’m just trying to see how different people experience sex and what is normal/abnormal based on popular opinion. What are you into? Thanks.


If you manage to get some answers, you aren't going to learn much other than everyone is different. 

I can tell you that I've had the "in and out" sex you mentioned, its called a quicky. They are okay sometimes, but sometimes you want a long sensual love making session where you do just about everything you can think of. I'm no woman, but I would assume they feel the same way, sometimes quick is good, sometimes slow is good and everything in between can be good too. The exception may be a sex worker. The quicker she can get the guy off the quicker she can move on to the next guy and the next payout. 

So in the case of your husband's stripper hookup, she would have wanted it in and out.

To answer some of your other questions, yes it matters if you are interested in the person. Married is not needed, but committed is important in my opinion. Affairs and cheating are never acceptable and are a deal breaker for me. If my wife of 31 years cheated on me I done. No further questions asked, time for divorce. I have no interest in being married to someone that will have sex with another person, regardless of the reason or circumstances. I imagine my wife feels the same way, at least I conduct myself as if she does. And for the record, if I were to stick just the tip in a stripper, even for a millisecond, my wife would consider that as having sex.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Huh. Strange follow up post.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Drowninginsorrow said:


> Men when you have sex with a woman is it just in and out.





Drowninginsorrow said:


> This is a general question.





Drowninginsorrow said:


> I’m just asking what everyone likes. What’s the issue?


From the Rules:
*What is NOT Allowed:* Anything that resembles pornography .-- snip --

*NO* Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted. -- snip --

So before this thread gets reported and closed . . . 

I don't have sex with a woman any more because I am demisexual and I require an emotional connection in order to have sexual attraction.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Openminded said:


> I would say that drunk sex with an STD-carrying stripper, which is what your husband says happened, is a little different from the type of sex that most people experience.


Right, because they're being paid to let the john be selfish and uncaring. They're being paid to service the guy and do extreme things. Don't let him gaslight you that this is your fault! He's the selfish cheater her. You just keep being you, preferably not with him.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Drowninginsorrow said:


> _*Looking for perspectives. Men when you have sex with a woman is it just in and out. For example if a female gets on top of you and just rides you until you come is that enough for you? Do you like that or want more? In your experience are there women out there that just want to make you orgasm and that’s all? Women does this sound like something you’d be into? No kissing, no oral sex just straight to the point. Also does it matter if you’re interested in the person? Married to the person? Or perhaps you’re having a affair with someone that is married. Is this acceptable? I’m sorry for the weird question I’m just trying to see how different people experience sex and what is normal/abnormal based on popular opinion. What are you into? Thanks.*_


That's called "lying" sex because he's lying. I told you in my last post he's lying but you want to hold onto the story he's trying to sell you.

The guy is a damned LIAR. Any time his mouth is moving, he's LYING.

And this ridiculous story above just proves my point.

This is the classic fairy tale LIARS tell when they bring home an STD and don't want to admit to a full-blown affair and want to protect their affair partners - they claim it was a 'one time thing' with some hooker or stripper. The guy is a walking cliche.

And I'll say it again. This low life has no respect for you at all. NONE. And no respect for his unborn child either. How low do you have to sink to infect your wife with an STD while she's pregnant? Seriously, OP. Why haven't you called your lawyer?????


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Right, because they're being paid to let the john be selfish and uncaring. They're being paid to service the guy and do extreme things. Don't let him gaslight you that this is your fault! He's the selfish cheater her. You just keep being you, preferably not with him.


Apparently his story’s changed now (it’s on a new thread). He didn’t have sex with a stripper but instead it was someone he met when he was out at some point. They only had sex three times (unprotected the first time) and he didn’t like it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Openminded said:


> Apparently his story’s changed now (it’s on a new thread). He didn’t have sex with a stripper but instead it was someone he met when he was out at some point. They only had sex three times (unprotected the first time) and he didn’t like it.


He didn't like it but went back twice more, yeh right.


----------



## Drowninginsorrow (Aug 21, 2021)

Update to this post. Thank you everyone for all the support. My husband has now come clean and told me what seems to be the real story. He met someone a few months back. He had sex with her 3 times, 1st time unprotected. He has apologized. He said he was trying to protect my feelings and thought a random drunken night was better than the affair. He he’s telling me he realized he wasn’t into her or the quick sex they had. But we were in such a bad place and he made some bad decisions.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Drowninginsorrow said:


> ... he was trying to protect my feelings ...


Yeah, right ... Too bad he didn't think to protect you from an STD. smh


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

Drowninginsorrow said:


> Update to this post. Thank you everyone for all the support. My husband has now come clean and told me what seems to be the real story. He met someone a few months back. He had sex with her 3 times, 1st time unprotected. He has apologized. He said he was trying to protect my feelings and thought a random drunken night was better than the affair. He he’s telling me he realized he wasn’t into her or the quick sex they had. But we were in such a bad place and he made some bad decisions.


Why on earth did he ever think his original story would stick? And then having the nerve to act like you caused it by blaming his fake one night stand on an argument.

I will say this. He banged her three times and I wouldn’t believe for even a second he didn’t enjoy it. The details are probably a lie as well seeing as he is a professional trickle truth

Good luck deciding what to do. That is a huge blow and he is a total douche for putting you through that.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Openminded said:


> Apparently his story’s changed now (it’s on a new thread). He didn’t have sex with a stripper but instead it was someone he met when he was out at some point. They only had sex three times (unprotected the first time) and he didn’t like it.


Suuuure. Because everyone accidentally admits to having sex with a stripper. Oops.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He’s probably telling you what he thinks it will take so you’ll move on and that’s what the latest story is. You didn’t buy the stripper story so this is the next version. You have no way of knowing if it’s the real truth. And since you don’t believe in divorce, that’s just asking for trouble. I once didn’t believe in divorce either. I have no idea how many times my husband cheated before I finally gave in and dumped him but I’m willing to bet it was certainly more than he admitted to. Cheaters deny and lie … and it’s to protect themselves, not you.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> I don't think anyone here is going to talk about the details of their sex lifes


_I _will!

I always have sex "Sheep Style."

No, wait, I don't think I understood the question. I'm confused.

Sign me,

Mr. Wooly, the original baaaaaaad boy!


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

All women have their own way of doing things.
I have no particular preferences.
I just go with the flow.
Up to her.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Drowninginsorrow said:


> Looking for perspectives. *Men when you have sex with a woman is it just in and out. For example if a female gets on top of you and just rides you until you come is that enough for you? *Do you like that or want more? In your experience are there women out there that just want to make you orgasm and that’s all? Women does this sound like something you’d be into? No kissing, no oral sex just straight to the point. Also does it matter if you’re interested in the person? Married to the person? Or perhaps you’re having a affair with someone that is married. Is this acceptable? I’m sorry for the weird question I’m just trying to see how different people experience sex and what is normal/abnormal based on popular opinion. What are you into? Thanks.


Everyone is different. And my wife is the only one have ever been with. But her enjoyment lights me up, and is the biggest high for me. It is like I have accomplished my mission. If she wants to ride me until I pop, and she doesnt or cant first it takes a long time and lacks.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

And there you have it. 

Your husband really thought that lame @$$ story would fly?????

You seem hellbent on trying to figure all of this out. Not going to happen and as it's been pointed out to you countless times it won't matter anyway because you're not going to leave him.

That said eat the $%!T sandwich he gave you and move along....nothing to see here.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Drowninginsorrow said:


> Update to this post. Thank you everyone for all the support. My husband has now come clean and told me what seems to be the real story. He met someone a few months back. He had sex with her 3 times, 1st time unprotected. He has apologized. He said he was trying to protect my feelings and thought a random drunken night was better than the affair. He he’s telling me he realized he wasn’t into her or the quick sex they had. But we were in such a bad place and he made some bad decisions.


He is a lying piece of crap. Everyone of his decisions, everything he has said and done has nothing to do with protecting you. He was just trying to cover himself. He is 110% selfish and does not respect you, period. Live with that if you like.


----------

